# Post This On Your Fridge!



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

For all the saintly non-agility husbands/significant others out there:


To My Husband: 

Please don't eat the hot dogs (for training) or roast beef (rewards) in the fridge the night before I leave for a trial/show.

Please don't move anything that I have set out on the table- it is all in a certain order to be packed. 

Please don't talk to me as I pack the morning of the trial. I am stressed and excited and have many details on my mind. 

I would LOVE to have you come watch us run, but please: 

Don't' talk to me 15 minutes prior to my run. Though I may look normal, I am in a zone. 

Please don't try to be helpful and walk the dogs. I have a system. I know who pooped and who didn't and who needs to pee before the next run, how soon it needs to do it, and how long it takes for it to get done.

If I throw a dog at you when running to another ring, just feed it and praise it. 

I would also like food and praise after my run. 

"What did it cost me" is not a good thing to say if I ask you if you like our new Ez-Up. 

I have lots of good friends that I see every weekend at trials. When you meet them, just say "Hi…I'm Tom" because I probably don't know their names.

If we have a lousy run, please don't tell me it's just a game. IT IS NOT-this is serious business. We're out to qualify AND place.

If I have a great run, hugs and kisses are in order for me and the dogs…for it is a wonderful game we play!!! 

Please don't roll your eyes when my tent neighbors and I giggle and act like silly school girls- even when the tears are running down our faces and it's the umpteenth time you witnessed it. It's a stress-reliever that we learned at a seminar.

I won't be happy if you go to the men's room and missed my run. "There were five people in front of you" is not a good answer.

I won't be very happy if you tell me about the gorgeous run you saw in the next ring and I see a 25 year old girl walking out with spandex shorts and a BC.

Please don't expect me to make dinner when we get home. I would love to go out and have a glass of wine- but I have to be in bed by seven- alone.

One more thing- thanks for being there for me and always being supportive of our dogs and all of our activities. I love you.

Now, can you help me unload the car?


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

This was too funny. Thanks for posting! 



> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsI won't be very happy if you tell me about the gorgeous run you saw in the next ring and I see a 25 year old girl walking out with spandex shorts and a BC.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

DH tries his hand at trials also so that story goes for both of us.









DH taking his first BH at Gerolzhofen Germany with now retired Hexen (mom's GSD)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ha. That is great.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I am hoping that when he returns this week he will take over training our boxer as the boxer heels better for him then me. But the hard part is that he wants to be able to go right into the VPG 1 trial and I think he should first take a BH with the boxer. So we will see.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL!!! at the "good friends whose names I don't know" - it is SO TRUE!! I know the dogs' names - but the people's?? ah, another matter!


----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG, I love it! i have a 3 day trial this weekend and just printed this to put on the fridge.....


----------

